# The Shadow Wants To Know!



## The Shadow (Jun 2, 2004)

I've noticed I get a fair number of views between updates of "The Shadow Knows!" and I'm a little curious about who you guys are and how often you drop by - whether it's lots of the same people or whether I get a lot of turnover.  So if you don't mind de-lurking for just a second to satisfy my curiosity, please let me know in the poll above.

And if you wanna leave a comment, feel free to do that too. 

EDIT:  Forgot to mention that the story hour itself can be found here.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 2, 2004)

*de-lurks*


Hullo Shadow!  Yes, I love your storyhour, it's very interesting!  I just don't tend to post anything until I've at least caught up on a storyhour thread.  
Y'know, so what I say doesn't look stupid in light of what's happened already in later parts of the story.  

*re-lurks*


----------



## Hellzon (Jun 2, 2004)

Well, it's on my mental list of Story Hours to check every time i get on the boards (along with giants such as Piratecat's Story Hour). I'm a professional lurker, though. Don't respond much.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jun 2, 2004)

I read it, whenever it's on the first page during my daily forum check.


----------



## The Shadow (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for the responses and the kind words, guys!

And Arkhandus, you needn't worry about "looking stupid".  However, here's hoping you get all caught up soon!


----------

